# Torque specs for stem, steerer tube and handlebars?



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi RBR. Just bought a Felt steel single speed with generic/OEM components and can't seem to find torque specs to flip the stem. No carbon whatsoever this bike. Can anybody suggest specs for: (1) handlebar to stem [4 bolts], stem to steerer tube [2 bolts], and (3) top cap to steerer tube. Specs from felt website below. Thanks!

Headset:
1-1/8" threadless press-In cup style, 2 X 10mm aluminum straight spacer, Felt Tornado aluminum top cap

Stem:
Felt aluminum forged Ø25.4mm 

Handlebar:
Felt designed hi-ten urban riser bar, for 25.4mm stem


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

what size allen wrench? if it's a 4mm, then it's a 5mm bolt and needs 5nm. if it's a 5mm wrench, then it's usually a 6mm bolt and needs @7-8nm. if you have 4 bolts holding the bars on, most likely 5nm. if it's a 6mm allen wrench, then just crank it down.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

General guidelines I keep in my computer:

http://www.parktool.com/uploads/files/blog/torque.pdf


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks cx. all the bolts on the stem are 6mm. the top cap is 4mm. I know torque specs aren't nearly as critical on these generic/OEM components, but figured better to ask the experts. Will go with your suggestions.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks, good resource. I checked the Sheldon Brown site for something like this, but forgot Parktool has some good reference materials.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there is no 'torque spec' for the top cap. it adjusts preload on the headset bearings...you adjust out the play and you're done.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

yup, thanks. I will apply enough compression on the top cap to snug down the stem and remove play, then tighten the stem to steerer tube. Check by engaging brakes and rocking the bike back and forth a bit after all is done to make sure everything is good. I think that's the drill. 

Thanks for the advice - very helpful.


----------

